# Neuer Lüftungsaufbau



## Dunkler (17. Juni 2012)

*Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Guten Tag, 
 durch einen Schaden habe ich Gestern mein CPU-Kühler verloren.
 Daher will/muss ich mir nun einen neuen Kaufen,
 gedacht habe ich hierbei an einen:

 „Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B„*.*
 
 Leider geht es in meinem Gehäuse, in Gegend des CPUs etwas beengt zu.
 (s. Anhang)
 Daher möchte ich an dieser Stelle fragen, ob der Mugen überhaut passen würde.
 (Mit dem Vorgänger (2, Rev.B) hatte ich, wen ich mich richtig erinnere, Probleme.)
 

 Des Weiteren, habe ich mir überlegt, mein Lüftungsaufbau zu „verbessern“.
 Gedacht habe ich es mir folgendermaßen: (Bild im Anhang)


*Lüfter:*


3,5,6                      140mm, rein
2                                   120mm, rein
4,7     120mm, raus
1                                   140mm, raus
8                                   120mm, frei
 *Hardware:*
 

MBI 1156 Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4 (Braun)
I7-875 (Hellblau)
Zotac GeForce GTX480 (Grün)
8 GB Corsair RAM (Orange)
PSU 650Watt, Corsair Netzteil (rot)
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty (Lila)
Western Digital Caviar GreenPower HDD (Gelb)
Laufwerk + Lüfter Steuerung (schwarz)
  
 MfG 
 Dunkler


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Wenn der 4. rausbläst bläst du die frische Luft wieder heraus. Von daher sollte Nummer 4 reinblasen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

ich würd die lüfter in der seitenwand weglassen (loch verschließen) und den im boden auch reinblasen lassen.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Lüfter 4 reinblasen lassen. Als Cpu Kühler würd ich dir evtl. Den Prolimatech Genesis empfehlen. Da haste keinerlei Probleme mit dem ram.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kühler Den gibts übrigens auch in schwarz:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Black Series Genesis CPU-Kühler


----------



## Dunkler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Erst mal Danke für die Schnellen Antworten.


  Lüfter 4 wurde gedreht.
  (Mein Gedanke dahinter war das dieser die Wärme von den beiden HDDs rauszieht.)

  Die Lüfter in der Seitenwand, blasen doch eigentlich die Luft recht gut unter die Grafikkarte, 

welche somit einen direkte Luftzufuhr hat… ?



  Mit dem Genesis habe ich leider auch das Problem, 
  dass er wohl nicht über den RAM passt (Ram ist ca.57 mm hoch).

  MfG 
  Dunkler


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Ein Slim-Kühler sollte die RAM-Module selbst mit montiertem Lüfter nicht berühren.

Prolimatech Armageddon oder Alpenföhn Himalaya.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Krass  Sieht Gar nich so aus das die so extrem hoch sind. Dachte die wären kleiner als die Vengeance. Hmm dann wirds nix mitn Genesis.


> Prolimatech Armageddon oder Alpenföhn Himalaya


Würde bestimmt funktionieren und diese Kühler sind auch recht stark!


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*



Dunkler schrieb:


> Western Digital Caviar Green
> Mein Gedanke dahinter war das dieser die Wärme von den beiden HDDs rauszieht.


 welche HDD Wärme?
die zweimal 34°C haben eine aktive kühlung absolut nicht notwendig.


----------



## Keygen (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

nr 4 würde ich nicht reinstecken wollen, sorg dafür dass ein wenig mehr luft raus als rein geblasen wird, weil es sonst zu "verstopfungen" kommen kann und abführmittel sollten da nicht helfen können.

hast du die datenblätter der lüfter, dann könnte ich dir kombinationsvorschläge geben


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*



Keygen schrieb:


> nr 4 würde ich nicht reinstecken wollen, sorg dafür dass ein wenig mehr luft raus als rein geblasen wird, weil es sonst zu "verstopfungen" kommen kann und abführmittel sollten da nicht helfen können.
> 
> hast du die datenblätter der lüfter, dann könnte ich dir kombinationsvorschläge geben



1. Muss man wohl nicht die Fördermenge der Lüfter ausrechnen um die optimale Luftdrucksituation auszurechnen oder ? 
2. Halte ich Überdruck für mehr sinnvoll als Unterdruck ( Ist aber Sache des TE )


----------



## Dunkler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
 
leider habe ich gerade gesehen, 
 dass ich in meiner Skizze ein kleinen Fehler gemacht habe.
 Ich habe zwei Lüfter plätze vergessen… , 
Nr.4 ist nun auch geändert… .

 Also von manchen habe ich die Daten gefunden, 
 nr. 7 habe ich schon ziemlich lange in Gebrauch und daher die Daten nicht mehr… .


3          ...230mm .................                                      83,2 m³/h ....       rein
2,4       120mm ...............                                   60,75 m³/h      .....rein     .......„Silverstone ap121“, mit „Luftkanalisierungsgitter“
5,6       140mm .......                           max. 153,4 m³/h.....     rein .........        *
1...          230mm..................                                       83,2 m³/h ....       raus
7          ...120mm ............................                                           ---......                          raus
 [FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot] Noch nicht gekauft, denke an „Xigmatek XAF-F1456“[/FONT][/FONT]


 Dazu hätte ich noch zwei 120mm Lüfter rumliegen (Daten weis ich leider nicht) , welche ich noch einbauen könnte… . 
Jedoch herrscht, wen ich sie reinblassen lasse, ein ziemlicher überdruck…, 
 was ich bis jetzt auch in allen PCs so hatte… .
 (Ich Habe mich nun aber noch nicht einem der „Lager“ (Ueber- oder Unterdruck) angeschlossen.)
 Evtl. würde ich vielleicht auf Platz 8 noch ein 120mm Lüfter rausblassen lassen… .

 [FONT=&quot]Zum Thema CPU Kühler,[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ich denke ich werde es mal mit einem Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" versuchen.

MfG
Dunkler
[/FONT]


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

hat das gehäuse die möglichkeit was anderes als 230mm lüfter zu verbauen?
welches gehäuse ist das nochmal?

der 140mm xigmateklüfter ist ein sehr lautes exemplar.
Test: Bitfenix Spectre und Xigmatek XAF-F1451 140mm Lüfter - hardwaremax.net

den silverstone mit dem luftkanalgitter würd ich mir auch überlegen, der macht nur dann sinn wenn du in einer linie vor dem lüfter die zu kühlende komponente hast.
bei deiner position 2 macht das fast keinen sinn, du hast durch den 5,25" käfig rundherum eh schon einen gerichteten luftstrom, da kann nichts zur seite weg.
bei position 4 würdest du genau auf den gehäusedeckel blasen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Müsste das Aerocool X-Predator sein, right? Also ich würde nicht ganz so viele Lüfter verbauen, aus Gründen der Lautstärke und des Staubes wegen. Zumindest den unteren kann man denke ich weglassen, Nr.8 ebenso.


----------



## Dunkler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  Also das ist ein Aerocool Xpredator (white) ,
  wo die 230mm dabei waren… .
  Laut des Herstellers gehen da auch keine anderen Größen… .


  Die Silverstone sind im Grunde auf auf einer Linie mit dem zu Kühlenden Objekt, der GPU.
  Der vorne bau ich in einem „Eigenbau“-system ein, wodurch er direkt in die Lüftungsöffnung der 
(Derzeitigen? Könnte durch den „Wasserschaden“ meines Eco A.L.C. kaputt sein ) 
  GPU bläst.
  Der untere ist zumindest halb unter der GPU… der Rest verschwindet wirklich… .

 (Wegen der Lautstärke mach ich mir weniger Sorgen, 
  mein Beyerdynamic DT770 Dichtet eigentlich recht gut ab… 
  solange neben mir kein Flugzeug startet…)

  MfG
  Dunkler

EDIT: (Man brauch ich lange zum schreiben^^)


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Ich denke, dass im Desktopbetrieb mit der Zeit schon die Geräusche etwas nerven könnten. Aber musst du ja selbst wissen. Per Lüftersteuerung kannst du die aber eh regeln. So extrem viel weniger °C bringen mehr Lüfter ja auch nicht unbedingt, da die Umgebungstemperatur ja auch noch eine Rolle spielt. 

Als CPU Kühler wäre evtl. dieser hier noch was? Von der Höhe von 17cm her dürfte der ja trotzdem im X-Predator locker verschwinden. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob dann die Seitenlüfter damit in's Gehege kommen...


----------



## Dunkler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  Ich weiß nicht ob der von den Massen passt… (Stichwort Breite: 155mm) .
  [siehe Anhang]


Gelb      25mm
Lila         57mm
Rot         36mm
Grün     31mm


Braun ca.    11mm
Grau      ca. 11mm
 
  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Also ich bin der Meinung dass der passen würde. Er ist zwar sehr hoch, dafür aber halt sehr kompakt. Ich kenne keinen schmaleren mit vergleichbar guten Kühleigenschaften. Wenn er (auch wegen der Kühlkörper am MoBo) nicht passt was sich in Natura ja relativ schnell herausfinden lässt schickst du ihn einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## Keygen (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

bei überdruck verteilt sich zwar die wärme im gehäuse inneren, aber abgetragen wird sie nicht, ausserdem war es nicht dazu gedacht dass es ein unterdruck herrscht, jede lücke im gehäuse würde dazu führen dass der unterdruck unterbrochen wird und die druckverhältnisse ausgleicht.

ausserdem muss man nicht unbedingt so präzise sein, dass man jeden m³/h optimiert, es geht eigentlich schon dass man mit der hand fühlt was besser bläst und mit ein wenig erfahrung hat man es eigentlich schon.
aber es würde halt helfen wenn man die strömungsgeschwindigkeiten der lüfter weiss.

wenn man unterdruck und überdruck im PC herstellen könnte, wäre auch ein unterdruck sinnvoller, kompressible Fluide, wie luft es ist, senken ihre eigentemperatur, wenn die molekühle mehr platz haben.

mit einem unterdruck stellt man ja auch gase her indem man die unterschiedlichen gase bei bestimmten temperauten kondensieren lässt.

die 4 will ich nunmal nicht, weil da unten wenig luft hoch geschossen wird, wegen dem boden, es würde auch viel zu viel staub rein hauen, was wiederrum die kühlrippen zu"kleben" und man müsste dann regelmässig (bei mir damals jeden 2. monat) intensiv reinigen


----------



## Dunkler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
 Also ich habe mir nun ein Prolimatech bestellt,
 da ich hierzu deutlich mehr gute Bewertungen gefunden habe… .
(Trotzdem Danke h.101 für die Tipp mit dem Thermalright)


 Also nr.4 würde ich dann weglassen, da wohl keine der beiden Richtungen etwas bringt.
 Zu überlegen ist, ob ich die an der Seite rausblasen lassen sollte, 
da die GPU eigentlich von vorne genug Luft bekommen sollte… ?

 MfG
 Dunkler


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Die GPU bekommt genug Luft, klar

Mit Kabelmanagement ist der Airflow recht optimal


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Gern geschehen. Mit dem Genesis machst du nichts verkehrt, der ist ! Ich würde die Seitenlüfter nicht rausblasen lassen, eher rein. Am besten die zwei unteren Seitenslots mit einblasenden Lüftern bestücken. Im Grunde würde ich selbst es wahrscheinlich ganz lassen, da ja dort keine Staubfilter drin sind und außerdem der Geräuschpegel zunimmt. In einem solch geräumigen Gehäuse geht der Graka auch so nicht gleich die Puste aus, bin ich der Meinung.


----------



## Dunkler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  heute ist der Prolimatech Armageddon gekommen… .
  Ausgepackt, reingehalten und schon habt sich mein Befürchtungen bestätigt.
  Er passt nicht, die äußeren Headpipes stoßen an das Mainboard, 
  in der anderen Lage stößt er an dem RAM.
Mahl ehrlich, wen ihr jemand ärgern wollt, empfehlt ihm mein Mainboard… .

  Hätte der Thermalright unten mehr Luft?
Die Headpipes sehen mir bei dem auch recht „umfangreich“ aus… .

  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## Keygen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

die bekommt immer luft, das ziel ist ja nur die relativ kalte luft von aussen mit denen in dem gehäuse zu tauschen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*



Dunkler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute ist der Prolimatech Armageddon gekommen… .
> Ausgepackt, reingehalten und schon habt sich mein Befürchtungen bestätigt.
> Er passt nicht, die äußeren Headpipes stoßen an das Mainboard,
> ...


 
Also ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass der Archon passt.  Ich denke, gut 3,5 - 4cm sind da unten "Luft". Bestell ihn einfach beim Käsekönig für ~45€ und wenn nicht retournierst du ihn. Ich habe ihn selbst noch nicht in den Händen gehabt, würde aber meinen dass es mit dem keine Probleme geben sollte. Er ist halt nur mit 17cm einer der höchsten, was im X-Predator aber kein Problem sein sollte, solange du die Seitenlüfter weglässt.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

stößt er in beiden einbaulagen an? also waagrecht und senkrecht?


----------



## Dunkler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  ja das tut er.
  Entweder am RAM, was ich beheben könnte wen ich die Hälfte des RAMs ausbaue… .
  Oder an den beiden Erhöhungen (Rot und Gelb, in der Skizze (Seite 2)). 

 Sehe gerade, das der  Thermalright nicht mehr auf Lager ist 
(Komisch, ich könnte schwören als ich Bestellen geklickt habe war er noch da…).
  Welchen könnte man sonst noch empfehlen?

  MfG 
  Dunkler


----------



## minti (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Wenn du bei dem Mugen 2 Probleme mit dem Ram kits hattest, dann kannst du beruhigt sein, weil genau das haben die bei dem dreier verbessert. Ansonsten mess einfach von deiner CPU ich meine der MUgen 3 müsste genau 16cm hoch sein


----------



## Dunkler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  mit dem Mugen 3 könnte ich möglicherweise auch Probleme haben, 
  da ich bis zu einer Höhe von 36mm, eine Fläche von 100 x 100 mm zur Verfügung habe… .

  Ich habe mich gerade etwas umgesehen,
  könnten folgende Lüfter passen?


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » PHANTEKS PH-TC14CS CPU-Kühler - blau
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Zero Infinity » Zero Infinity Phantom Knight CPU-Kühler, 120mm - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright Venomous X Silent Edition Multisocket Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Dark Knight SD-1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU-Kühler - 120mm
 
Oder wüsstet ihr noch einen der passen könnte?

Hier noch mal die Masse, die Skizze ist im Anhang


Gelb      25mm
Lila         57mm
Rot         36mm
Grün     31mm


Braun ca.    11mm
Grau      ca. 11mm


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Ich würde den Noctua nehmen, debke ich


----------



## type_o (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Schraub diese komischen Kühler der Ram's ab!!! Die bringen eh nichts! Und schon passt es mit dem CPU-Kühler. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Dunkler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  das würde nicht unbedingt etwas bringen. Natürlich, bei manchen Kühlern schon.
  Jedoch ist das Hauptproblem, dass viele Kühler schon gegen die untere RAM Verkleidung stoßen.
  Wie ich oben „angegeben“ habe, habe ich bis zu einer Höhe von 36mm nur 100x100mm Platzt.
  In diesem Bereich sind aber häufig schon die Headpipes breiter.

 … außer ich würde es mit einem Prolimatech Genesis versuchen… .
  Wie viel würde es den ausmache wen man die „Kühlrippen“ vom RAM entfernt?

  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## Keygen (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

würd ich nciht machen, vorallem die ramsticks sind meistens mit den kühlkörpern zusammengeklebt.


wie wäre es wenn du einen kühlblock kaufst und dann den lüfter nicht davor, sondern dahinter dranklemmst?

dann würde der lüfter nicht beim ram hängen, sondern über dem flachen kühlkörper der spannungswandler. wenn das auch nicht geht, steig auf wakü um, sie wurden ja grade für solche probleme entwickelt.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Für solche Probleme gibts low profile RAM.
Ein DDR3 Riegel braucht keinen Kühlkörper.


----------



## Keygen (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

kommt halt schlecht wenn er die highend sticks umsonst gekauft hat


----------



## Dunkler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  also RAM komplett auswechseln möchte ich nicht unbedingt… .
  Das Problem ist wen ich den Kühler waagerecht stelle, 
also das die Lange Seite Richtung Wand, bzw. Laufwerk, HDD, etc. zeigt, 
stößt der Kühler schon an den RAM.
  Wen ich ihn senkrecht einbaue, also Kurtze Seite Richtung Boden, 
stoßen die Headpipes an die „Kühler“ des Mainboards… .

  Das heißt ich brauche im Grunde ein Kühler, 
der bis zu einer Höhe von 36mm nicht mehr Platz braucht als 100x100mm. 


  Zum Thema Wakü, bis vor einer Wochen hatte ich ein ECO A.L.C. verbaut.
  Betonung auf "hatte", den die Pumpe wurde undicht und hat die „Kühlflüssigkeit“ in aller Gemüts ruhe auf der (Laufenden) GPU verteilt… . 
Zum Glück lebt die GPU noch und ansonsten ist wohl auch nichts passiert, 
jedoch kann man wohl verstehen, dass ich nun etwas von Waküs abstand nehme… .


MfG
Dunkler


----------



## Keygen (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

kauf halt qualitätswahre und teste sie bevor du sie reinschmeist, das ist doch logisch dass man waküs testet


----------



## Dunkler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  naja damals als ich sie gekauft hatte galt sie noch als „gut“,
  der defekt der Pumpe auf lange Sicht war damals noch nicht so bekannt.
  Und man muss sagen, dass sie nun fast 1 ½ Jahre gehalten hat, 
  so was merkt man nicht nach 5 Minuten… .

 Naja, also „not-alternative“ habe ich mir schon irgendwo den Corsair h70 vermerkt,
  jedoch würde ich lieber auf Luft umsteigen… .

  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

dann musst du entweder kleiner kühler suchen, die weniger kühlleistung erbringen oder neue pc teile kaufen, die grössere zulassen, denn anders gehts nunmal nicht!

und nein ram riegel nackig machen geht nicht so einfach und die garantie ist weg, wenn man sie entfernt, also solltest du dir die option mit wakü nochmals überdenken


----------



## Dunkler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  also ich habe mir nun ein Corsair H70 gekauft 
und eingebaut.

  Nun stehe ich vor 2 Problemen:

  -Das erste Problem ist das ich dieses Gluckern/Klacken bekommen habe… .

  -Das zweite Problem ist dass der Teil wo die Schläuche in den Radiator gehen,
    gegen die Seitenwand stößt, man bekommt sie zu, jedoch muss man sie etwa 5mm „[FONT=&quot]zudrücken[/FONT]“.
    Somit lastend ein relativ starker Druck auf dem Radiator… .
    Ich vermute mal, dass ich dann die hintern Schrauben manchmal nachziehen muss, 
    oder ergibt das  noch weitere Probleme die gegen diesen „Aufbau“ sprechen?

  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

ein bild würde meine vorstellungskraft entlasten


----------



## Dunkler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hallo,
  ich habe nun ein paar Bilder gemacht.

  (Bild 1) Der Rote teil stößt an die Seitenwand. 
  (Bild 2) Wie man sehen kann ist, wen die untere Schraube eingeschraubt ist, oben ein kleiner spalt.
  Man kann die seitenwand mit etwas kraft zudrücken und anschließen festschrauben, 
 jedoch steht dann die Seitenwand und damit wohl auch der Radiator unter „Spannung“.

  MfG 
  Dunkler


----------



## type_o (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit, den Radi so einzubauen, daß die Schläuche unten sind? 
Das sollte funzen! 

Mfg type_o


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

hast du mal probiert radiator und cpu aufsatz um 180° zu drehen? 

ich hoffe das problem ist so simpel wie ich es mir grade vorstelle


----------



## krolf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

Hast du keine Löcher im Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung? , wen es immer noch nicht passt wen du das gemacht hast was "Keygen" & "type_o" geschrieben haben , würde ich die Schläuche verlängern wen es geht und einfach den Radiator außen anbringen und dann einfach die Schläuche reinlegen , ist nur eine Idee 

Gruß


----------



## Fischer995 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Lüftungsaufbau*

ISt das ein NZXT Phantom? Kumpel von mir hat genau das gleiche problem und bekommt sein gehäuse nicht mehr richtig zu....


----------

